# my dog ate a bunch of grape skin



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

i ate about 20-30 pieces of grapes. however it's the type of grape where you suck out the meat of it, and throw away the skin. i left all the skins on a dish on a small table. i guess i went to the washroom and that's when he ate them. i didn't notice at first, then i saw some seeds and stems off the dish, then i realized he ate the skins!

will he be ok? he seems fine right now.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Duke once got my raisin bagel so we called te e-vets. For a 75 lb dog he'd have to eat a whole box of raisin for it to effect him potentially. Raisins are worse than grapes so I wouldn't be too worried. I believe stems have more of toxin though. Did he eat those?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They effect dogs differently, if there is any effect which i would imagine... there is the possibly however unlikely, lethargy, and possibly some vomiting. Our Titan got a hold of 3 grapes that fell on the floor, and he wolfed them down when he was about 6 months old, he was about 25-35lbs, and he was lethargic, and did vomit later that day... he just felt sick all day.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Raisins are only worse than grapes because they are almost like concentrated grapes, therefore the toxin would be greater in a handful of raisins than a handful of grapes. Like said, it really does affect each dog differently. Larger dogs generally require larger amounts of the toxin to get sick as with anything toxic. Keep an eye on him, he will most likely be fine but you might notice he is not himself for the day. There could be some vomiting as said but most likely he will just be drowsy and lethargic, if anything. Make sure he is drinking normally as this is usually the biggest problem when pets get sick and if they are not drinking it could potentially make it worse.

I once got my dad to babysit Charlie and he didn't know grapes were toxic to dogs. Well, she ended up eating "around 2 handfuls" of grapes according to my dad, though this was just an estimate as he really had no idea. She was fine, however. I didn't notice anything wrong with her and she was exercising, eating and drinking normally. She is a very tall, very lean 55 pound dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

a raisin is a grape.



SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Duke once got my raisin bagel so we called te e-vets. For a 75 lb dog he'd have to eat a whole box of raisin for it to effect him potentially.
> 
> >>>> Raisins are worse than grapes <<<<
> 
> so I wouldn't be too worried. I believe stems have more of toxin though. Did he eat those?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> a raisin is a grape.


Like said above, it's almost like a more concentrated grape and has more of the toxin in the same number of pieces.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hi,

its been about 24 hours now, and he doesn't seem to have any problems lol. ty everyone.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Duke once got my raisin bagel so we called te e-vets. For a 75 lb dog he'd have to eat a whole box of raisin for it to effect him potentially. Raisins are worse than grapes so I wouldn't be too worried. I believe stems have more of toxin though. Did he eat those?


no stems were eaten. just the skins. ty.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

coolstorybro said:


> hi,
> 
> its been about 24 hours now, and he doesn't seem to have any problems lol. ty everyone.


good to hear! :thumb:


----------



## Brian 6 (Jul 22, 2012)

The toxic amount of grapes is 32grams of grapes per kilogram of dog. (4-5 grapes per kilogram of dog)

Unfortunately we don't know what toxin in grapes causes the harm. We do know that it causes renal damage, however some dogs eat a lot of grapes with no adverse effects. 

If your dog ate a potentially toxic dose of grapes then it is best to make him vomit ASAP. Hydrogen peroxide works well for this and is readily available.

On a personal note, we have a grape vine in the back yard and I saw my Golden Retriever eating grapes from the vine. Not sure how many he ate but he was fine and his bloodwork was normal.

Glad to hear that your dog was fine.

Brian


----------

